# BERKLEY - Skeletor One Series 2 - ab 79,95 EUR !!!



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (2. April 2008)

Hallo Anglerfreunde,

diese Woche haben wir ein neues Angebot für Euch. 

*"Series One Skeletor Ruten sind die perfekten Kunstköder Ruten. Der innovative, einzigartige Herstellungsprozess reduziert Materialien und Gewichte auf ein Minimum. Die Hard Chrom Concept Ringe vervollständigen dieses Leichtgewicht. Der spezielle Rollenhalter mit Soft Touch Oberfläche macht das Handling perfekt."*

*Berkley Series One Skeletor 2 Spin - 210 2-12g nur 79,95 EUR (statt 105,95 EUR)*

*Berkley Series One Skeletor 2 Spin - 240 4-24g nur 89,95 EUR (statt 114,95 EUR)*


Angebot gültig wie immer solange der Vorrat reicht. 

Petri Heil wünscht...

... Euer Team vom Angelcenter Kassel


----------

